# Sunday lunch in Waterford city ?



## TarfHead (18 Oct 2010)

We're heading to the South East on Sunday and will probably stop off in Waterford city for lunch.

Is there anywhere worth checking out, something other than a pub/hotel carvery ?


----------



## NorfBank (18 Oct 2010)

The Tannery

Review in last Sunday's Tribune


----------



## TarfHead (18 Oct 2010)

NorfBank said:


> The Tannery
> 
> Review in last Sunday's Tribune


 
Thanks - it's Waterford City I was asking about - I've had many great meals in The Tannery over the last 12 years


----------



## NorfBank (18 Oct 2010)

Ah - sorry about that - didn't see the city part.


----------



## Choosey (19 Oct 2010)

There is a new Chinese after opening up around the Tramore / Cork Road coming out of Waterford - they do a buffet until 3.00 on a Sunday.  I know friends and family who have attended the buffet and been there at night time and the food is very good and very good value seemingly - have not been there myself though.  But then again you may not want Chinese.


----------



## Deiseblue (19 Oct 2010)

Emilianos on High Street is excellent , authentic Italian cuisine in comfortable surroundings .

You should book in advance as it's hugely popular.


----------



## byrnsey09 (19 Oct 2010)

Limeleaf just off the quay... one of the Lemongrass franchise.

Or if you want good decent pub grub, can't beat the Three Shippes


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2010)

Thanks for those suggestions.

The OH wants to relive some childhood memories by getting a Chicken Maryland in the Granville hotel


----------



## TarfHead (28 Oct 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Emilianos on High Street is excellent , authentic Italian cuisine in comfortable surroundings .
> 
> You should book in advance as it's hugely popular.


 
+1

This is where we ended up. Lovely food, and not busy at 2pm on Sunday.


----------



## Deiseblue (28 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> +1
> 
> This is where we ended up. Lovely food, and not busy at 2pm on Sunday.



Glad to hear you enjoyed it .

If you're ever down again La Fontana on the Quay is equally good for Italian food.


----------

